# Why do you home school?



## Ed Mashburn

good evening to all- I'm Ed Mashburn- I just joined this online group- very interesting and informative people.
I am a retired teacher- 39 years was enough for me- and I have very little personal contact with the whole home-schooling thing. Purely out of personal curiosity, I'd like to know why you chose to homeschool. I know why I would have educated my own kids at home- thankfully, I never had to- but I would like to know your thoughts. 
thanks very much, and I look forward to reading your ideas.


----------



## farmerDale

Terrible school, long bus ride, no choice. Small town drug issues, moral issues, alcohol issues. Very poor teachers, no discipline, no outdoor activities.

I could go on for a page or two. lol Really though, it is for MANY small reasons, not really one big major issue.

For our family it just works so far...


----------



## RiverPines

My reasons:
1. Our school system in my area of Wi is a failure. Most of our kids come out of Highschool with an 8th grade reading level. They are not even close to being ready for college.
2. I don't want my kids to learn sex, drugs, and alcohol from other 'kids'. 
3. We are atheist in a community where Christianity is allowed in our schools. I don't want my kids influenced in such things.

After this its gets more personal. But in a nutshell, I want to homeschool because its best for our family.
My 32 year old son was home schooled and is in Telecommunications security with a college degree.
My 15 year old daughter reads at college level. She loves literature, and political science. Our schools don't even offer political science and their idea of literature is a joke! She is also working on writing a novel.
My 13 year old son wants to be a botanist. He has started his own greenhouse and works hard to learn all he can.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Terrible schools, lots of drugs and violence, poor quality of education (goes for both public and local private). Those are the general reasons. The more personal ones are that my daughter is gifted and has OCD. Local private schools could not accommodate her academically and so her OCD compulsions and anxiety were going through the roof. Was not willing to drive 45 minutes to try another private school. Homeschooling has worked best for us and she is happy working at her level (above grade in some subjects and on grade in others). She is 15 planning on taking the ACT this fall to duel enroll in one of the local colleges. She wants to be an art history major. Little one is 6 and just starting first grade work, we will homeschool her all the way. She wants to be a farmer and have 16 kids! LOL!


----------



## ErinP

We homeschooled for a couple of years when DS was in 3rd and 4th because he was falling so far behind his classmates that it was looking bleak and he was hating school. (DD joined us for a year because we had moved and changed districts). 

Most recently, he's homeschooled 7th, will be 8th, and probably 9th at least as well. Again, falling behind his classmates, but this time we know it's because he has ADHD and had a _lot_ of trouble keeping himself organized and on track. 

But really, these things are superfluous extensions of the real reason. 
We homeschool because we're his parents and it's _our_ job to ensure he gets a good education.


----------



## cindy-e

I was advised by an educational psychologist to do so. My kids are 2e's.


----------



## Daniel Michael

Most schools use a Greek approach to education rather than a Hebrew approach and basically teach the religion of Statism. See John Holt, John Taylor Gatto, Ivan Illich, Charlotte Mason, Dr. Moore, Blair Adams, and the holy scriptures.


----------



## rxkeith

we home school because we don't want our son going to the robot factory.
john taylor gatto said genius is as common as dirt. traditional schooling beats it down and kills it in most kids. we pretty much let our son follow his interests.
he likes history. so far he has covered english, french, and russian history. american history, not so much yet, but he knows all the presidents, and something about each one. he has been learning about all the bad guys in history. he knows more about history at age nine than most adults i know.
that's the beauty, and whats right about home schooling. the child can spend as much time on what interests them as they want. roman empire, how did it start? how big was it? how long did it last? why did it fall?
then you get in to what is good and bad about an empire, and how screwed up some of the roman emperors were. my son never runs out of questions. he is having fun learning, and he is retaining what he learns.

home schooling is simply a better way to learn.



keith


----------



## MichaelZ

1. Our public school is about 3 hours worth of bus ride per day.
2. My one daughter would have been passed through basic arithmetic, rather than retaking it (twice) as we had her do. Public schools NEVER make a kid retake a class EVER. Not any more. My daughter is now good in arithmetic!
3. Some social activities are actually BETTER as homeschoolers. Boys in a homeschool basketball league where games begin with a prayer. Girls in dance. All kids in 4H, several in community plays. Piano lessons during one day.
4. Keeping the faith. Evolution is taught as a fact, not a theory. As famous brain surgeon Ben Carson says, "It takes faith to believe in Creation, but it takes a lot more faith to believe in Evolution". If you research the origin of life as I have, you will realize what he says is true.


----------



## HTWannabee

I can not think of even one way that public school is better.


----------



## Northstar

I will homeschool due to the absurd teachings of our public schools. They do not teach the truth and spew propaganda. You cannot learn what is happening in other countries in public schools and if your not christian then your an athiest. Our schools are excuses for a teaching facility that doesn't teach anything worth learning. There are many ways, but I believe travelling to a different country is one of the best forms of education.


----------



## offthegrid

HTWannabee said:


> I can not think of even one way that public school is better.


Pretty much this - and we did have our kids in school, so it's not like we didn't try.

Even the best teacher will have trouble teaching 20+ kids the same subject at the same pace, and having all of them succeed. Some portion of the class will be ahead and potentially bored or unchallenged, a good portion will be right on target, and some portion will be struggling and may fall behind. The kids at both ends of that bell curve would probably do better in a variety of other settings, but also the kids in the middle might still do better given a more individualized approach.

Having had my kids in different parts of that bell curve for different classes and at different times (my older dd is ESL so she was always in the lower part, despite not being less intelligent)...it is very frustrating.

When you add to that all the other reasons that public school can be difficult (peer pressure, cliques, long boring days, alcohol & drug issues, etc.)....it didn't take long to convince me that I couldn't do worse by teaching them myself. Add to that the benefits of being with my kids most days (we have more control over peer groups, we get to pursue our own interests/hobbies, we can work at our own pace, we don't have to race out of the house at 7am...) it almost makes me wonder why more parents don't homeschool.

I had always thought that my kids would want to return to school, but they don't...so we are entering 7th and 10th grade this fall and still doing great. We belong to a co-op and are working to help develop a high school resource center for homeschoolers, and that support definitely helps.


----------



## d'vash

Mainly due to the horrible schools and corrupt schooling system. Comparing foreign teaching principles to those of America, one would think we're almost making an effort to raise ignorant, brainless people. 

Many teachers were lazy, lacked the ability and resources to teach effectively and they did not complete all subjects, topics, essential formulas within the school year to comply with the minimum curricular requirements which, within itself is below par. 

By age 12, many students were smoking and selling pot (even on school premises), drinking alcohol and er... Engaging in sexual activities. There were several stabbing incidences, children beaten to a pulp, and far too many people's with severe depression and anxiety related to the school environment. Far too many times police were involved, because the students were simply unmanageable. At the local high school where we used to live, there was a recently news story about the security guard selling pot to several of the students. What have we come to?

I also felt the schools were putting their noses were they shouldn't by encouraging certain bevaiour that contradicts our family morals. 

... And that is why I chose to homeschool.


----------



## lorian

My youngest son was diagnosed with ADD, back in the day ('90). They wanted to put him on drugs so he could sit "quietly" in class.

No Way!

I knew he would be labeled for life and forced into a mold he didn't fit into, so it began..

I also wanted to teach him our values and weave spiritual teachings into his daily routine. I didn't want a totally secular and godless education for our son.

We had three more children after him, all homeschooled, never once setting foot in a institutionalized setting. 

The results? Our oldest now works for Microsoft in Seattle, the second is in college (English major), the third is studying to be a midwife (clinicals in India!) and the fourth is in 4th grade.

Homeschooling works and we don't have a single regret, ever!


----------



## forphase1

Like others have said, many, many reasons. Here are our main ones.

1) Morality. It is OUR job to teach our children morality, not the school. Be it conservative/Christian morals or liberal morals, it is the job of the parent, NOT the school. This includes, but certainly isn't limited to gay issues, gun issues, God issues, 'tolerance' issues, social issues, etc etc. Much of the 'morality' taught in public school is contrary to what we believe at home, and therefore we don't want those beliefs put on our children.

2) Time. Much of the time spent in education is wasted in the public schools. In 3 hours we can accomplish as much with our children as the public schools can in 8 hours due to distractions and having to deal with 20+ children. Also easier to the family (don't have to get the kids up at 5:30 to get ready to catch the bus at 6:15) (don't have to schedule appointments and family activities around school).

3) Better eduction. We can tailor a curriculum based on how our children learn and based on what they are interested in learning. Instead of a cookie cutter one size fits all education, we can make an education that's enjoyable, challenging, and made specifically for our children.

4) More control over friends. Much of the 'bad' stuff learned in school doesn't come from the teachers...it comes from the other students. When you home school you are able to assert more control over who your kids spend the majority of there time with. 

and many, many other great reasons. Honestly, when I think about it, I can't find one good reason to send your children to public school if there is any way to avoid it.


----------



## InHisName

I like the above posting- I did home school for my childrens entire education. (My youngest is 28 now) My kids think different, they are leaders, have character, they work. They did go to college, and did well. My oldest, 30, is developmentally disabled- about 7 mentally. She is a great reader, and very studious. 
It was a huge job on my part 20 + years of my life, but I do not regret it at all. 
I wish you could meet my children!
Oh, they get along well socially as adults, are well adjusted. Parents, don't forget to help them with their social skills....
BTW, the spouses of our kids are not home schoolers. I could not wish for better- they bring a different outlook to their home.


----------



## KeepingItAtHome

Ed Mashburn said:


> good evening to all- I'm Ed Mashburn- I just joined this online group- very interesting and informative people.
> I am a retired teacher- 39 years was enough for me- and I have very little personal contact with the whole home-schooling thing. Purely out of personal curiosity, I'd like to know why you chose to homeschool. I know why I would have educated my own kids at home- thankfully, I never had to- but I would like to know your thoughts.
> thanks very much, and I look forward to reading your ideas.


Because I think I can do it better is the bottom line. 

I can give my kids the attention each one needs, the customized education that each one will benefit the most from. 
I have a vested interest in their long term success, not just in how well they pass a test. 
I think education is more than what you learn out of a book, having them at home with me gives us the time and opportunity to teach them valuable life skills they could never learn in a classroom
Schools today aren't safe places
The education system is failing miserably. So many kids graduate without even rudimentary skills of reading and math
Being at home helps us maintain a strong relationship with them.
No social pressure, my kids don't care about the name brand on their jeans because they don't have the social crap that comes with herding large quantity of kids into a room. 
Social skills, I can teach my kids real social skills because as adults we have to interact with people far beyond our current age group, or economic status.

the list could go on.... really I don't see any benefit at all to shipping them off to a public school, unless I needed a babysitter.


----------



## Wendy

> john taylor gatto said genius is as common as dirt. traditional schooling beats it down and kills it in most kids. we pretty much let our son follow his interests.


I admire you all that have the patience to homeschool, I do not. I am also thankful that our public school seems to be better than most. My kids are all in the top of their classes except one & he is just lazy. My son scored a perfect score on is ACT test this summer. They have challenged him at every turn. He has completed several college courses already & has been contacted by MIT & several other very good colleges. 

As far as morals go, that is something you can teach even if in public school. My kids are all polite & have very good morals. I also watch who their friends are. You can turn out good kids in public school just as well as you can if homeschooled. You just need to be an involved parent. I also manage to teach them the skills needed to survive when they are home with me. My kids do not care about all of the name brand things most kids do either. 

I understand the reasons you all have for homeschooling, but you make it sound like it is not possible to have well behaved, smart kids if they go to public school & that just isn't so. Maybe mine are the exception, but I know a lot of good kids that are public schooled, & I know a few homeschooled kids that are very lacking in the skills you claim homeschooling instills. There is good & bad in everything & I think the biggest issue is having parents that are involved.

You all sound like very involved parents & your kids would have probably done well in public school because you are involved & would have stayed on top of things. I feel bad for people that can not homeschool & do not have a good public school to send their kids too. Ours is great!


----------



## sss3

True story. Back when I was working, we were sitting around talking. One guy, whose wife was a teacher, said 'she didn't like science; so didn't teach it.' I almost fell out of my chair. How irresponsible.


----------



## Two Tracks

I like reading these comments, this is going to be our first year homeschooling our 10 yr old daughter in the 5th grade (I mentioned in a post a few days ago) we are very excited about this new venture together, our thoughts on taking our daughter out of a small town public school are various as stated by others. Tops of the list are...

(Spirituality) We are a Christian family and desire to teach her Creation.<this is a period.

(Character) up till the 4th grade, she has been exposed to bad language, rude behavior, witness bullying and racism, these are the things I know of. 

(Education) she has been an honor roll student, not to say she hasn't struggled in some areas but she does apply herself, We would like to continue on this path without the foreseen distractions of a classroom.

(Friends) we like to be "in the know" of who she is hanging out with and "help guide" choices in befriending (You become who you associate with) 

I could go on to saying that we Love her and want to be with her while we have these days together, we want to protect her while instilling discernment, we all teach our children so it seems very natural. We are blessed with a local home school support group and we know quite a few homeschool families for sharing and fun. 

Trying to set ourselves up to home school, we finally have put ourselves in a better scenario to do so. For years we were in the majority of a 2 income family, working outside the home while building a home base business. With determination, my husband quit his outside work to get our business started. I worked at a dairy farm down the road to bring a weekly paycheck, I also worked hard at my end of the home business.

Thank You for reading ~Chris our home business> www.twotracksbow.com


----------



## ErinP

I completely agree Wendy. 

Schooling method really has nothing whatsoever to do with how well behaved or moral kids are. Two of the absolute _worst_ brats I have ever known were homeschooled! And it takes a lot to get me down on a kid...

Also, most of the true geniuses I've known (IQ 150 or above) have been public schooled. 




One can make choices that are best for their family (or just a single kid within the family!) without having to denigrate someone else's choice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

1. Jesus
2. I was sick of deprogramming the BS out and putting truth back in.
3. I wanted to have a close relationship with my kids that would last.
4. Lack of adult supervision / intervention.
5. Crappy food.
6. I didn't want my kids to be like everyone else.
7. So they could learn at their pace, and what they wanted to learn about.
8. To teach them individual thought, right from wrong, how to do the right thing even when everyone else is choosing wrong.
9. So they could cut their own path in life, not what the counselor thinks they should do.
10. Jesus.


----------



## Two Tracks

ErinP said:


> I completely agree Wendy.
> 
> Schooling method really has nothing whatsoever to do with how well behaved or moral kids are. Two of the absolute _worst_ brats I have ever known were homeschooled! And it takes a lot to get me down on a kid...
> 
> Also, most of the true geniuses I've known (IQ 150 or above) have been public schooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :can make choices that are best for their family (or just a single kid within the family!) without having to denigrate someone eOne lse's choice.


: Yes, I agree we have Freedom to Chose what Is Best for Our Families, I'm sorry if some come across as being "Denigrate" to others (I hope not to Offend Anyone) we all go on life experiences and Do have our opinions. Personally, Home Schooling has become our choice and I am so Thankful to live in a country that doesn't persecute our choices.


----------



## offthegrid

Wendy said:


> You all sound like very involved parents & your kids would have probably done well in public school because you are involved & would have stayed on top of things. I feel bad for people that can not homeschool & do not have a good public school to send their kids too. Ours is great!


I actually had written a long post last week and it disappeared, and I didn't have time to rewrite it. But I live in a district that people move TO because of the "excellent" school system. However, many "excellent" school districts, like mine, are found in expensive suburban areas. My school's "free and reduced lunch" population is 6%, where as the poor city school my dd started in was 80%. 

Taxes are high in my district; so are property values. The majority of kids in our district have two parent households; most of them are educated; many are well-off enough to have a parent stay home. These kids are educationally and economically advantaged - to be honest, they *should* do well in school! They have all of the important things necessary to succeed. So in my opinion, "good school districts" don't necessarily DO anything different, and may actually even do LESS to make themselves *good*...they are starting with the cream of the crop.

That said, an individual education is still better for kids - even if they are advantaged. Any of the *smart kids* in my district would still learn MORE if they had fewer students in their classes; more direct communication/feedback with their teachers; and moved at their own best pace for each subject. 

I don't homeschool because my school district is *bad* - but in general I think all kids would learn better in a more individualized environment - and that is a big reason why I homeschool.

And of course there are good kids in public schools! What a disaster if they were all snotty!  



ErinP said:


> Also, most of the true geniuses I've known (IQ 150 or above) have been public schooled.


Well, most of the PEOPLE I've known have been public schooled...so that probably sways the statistics on everything. But, generally speaking, true geniuses are born, not made. It wouldn't matter how they were educated.


----------



## jen74145

We're homeschooling our son this year. He's just turning five, but the K program here is... not for us.

We live in one of those areas where people move here for the schools, as OTG mentioned. 

However, when the emphasis on test scores is so extreme, and the K teachers talk about "teaching to the test", then add the horrifying cafeteria menu? It is abundantly clear just how much the district cares about these children. They fill them with complete junk, mentally and physically.

We declined pre-K largely because the whole idea was to teach the kids to sit in desks at least half the day. On what planet a three or four year old should be still for 4+ hours/day I do not know.

The webpage for our district first talks about registration, then test scores, then how important attendance is. While in the attendance section there is one sentence about good attendance and the child's success, there are roughly four paragraphs about lost money. 

But you know, I'm sure my five year old son would excel on a steady diet of carbs and corn syrup, stuck in a desk, and taught to memorize so in a couple years he can keep the money coming for the district.


----------



## Wendy

I wish we still had one room school houses.  As far as lunch, if they don't like it, they can pack so you still have a choice over what they eat.

There are a lot of things in public school that I don't like, but overall I am happy with ours right now. There are 4 schools the kids go through before they graduate. I will have kids at each school this year. They start in 1 week & 3 days. 

I do agree about expecting a child to sit still for so long when they are 5 or 6. They aren't geared to sit that long. Our elementary school has several breaks throughout the day. I also do not like when a lot of homework is assigned. Our schools are pretty good about that. A kid shouldn't have to sit in school all day & then come home & sit for 2 hours doing homework.

I hate that so many people have had such bad experiences. I am happy that you have a choice to homeschool if you want. If my experiences with public school were really bad, I would do the same thing.


----------



## ErinP

We DO still have one room school houses. I taught in one for two years and it's still in operation


----------



## Two Tracks

Yes, Erin your right, we lived in North Western Montana, and there was and is a one room school house for the mountain folks that live there, thou it only goes to 8th grade then people have to decide if they want to drive their kids 40 miles one way on 'dangerous winter mtn roads or homeschool from there. Most home schooled.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

I love our public school, but we are looking at homeschooling because my oldest has had calls home because she doesn't respond as quickly as they'd like or move as fast through material. I almost felt as if they were doubting her being properly placed in the high ability class. We had additional testing done (hours of testing with a neuropsychologist and they essentially mapped her brain), and we have found that she's "very gifted" and moves slowly through material because her critical thinking skills are above what's normal for her age. She retains things easily, but her style of thinking isn't like the majority of her peers, making her a less than perfect candidate for traditional schools.


----------



## CraterCove

One reason I homeschool is the same reason we are on a homesteading path. I don't want to participate in this system any longer. The system rewards drones and the corrupt and persecutes the different. The public school system pays administrators stupidly high salaries and leaves teachers, the ones doing the hands on work, underpaid and burned out. I happen to believe that if there was a free market associated with teaching then teachers would make salaries more on par with other professions that require a similar amount of schooling. A good teacher could lend their services to a group of families and tailor curriculum to the children and the parents and likely as not end up with more money in their pocket at the end of the day.

Schools, government in general, places to much value on what pseudo sciences like Psychology and psychiatry have to say and wield those two swords around at anyone not on the razor's edge of normal while attempting at the same time to force everyone to acknowledge mental and physiological differences that were at one point in time considered maladaptive as average. 

Wonder why there's such a problem with obesity these days? Humans aren't supposed to sit still in a chair for hours unending. They are supposed to be active and move around. Traditional schooling doesn't allow for human behavior it only accepts those who can conform. It's only the fault of the system set up, not the individuals involved. It's like factory farms or slaughterhouses, in order to push through the large numbers to sustain such operations everything is dehumanized and done in an assembly line fashion. 

I'm a nihilist who chooses to be christian because, why not? I don't want a school drumming into my childrens' minds science as their god of some other form of faith. I want to try and teach them how to think for themselves and draw their own conclusions. A public school won't do that.


----------



## Bret

I was not homeschooled by the literal meaning but I did get an education at home on lots of things. The rod was not spared, but did I get it as often as I should have. I did spend a lot of time in the principals office at home too. Imagine that!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

I support my local school but will begin homeschooling in the new year because- 
My 3rd grader is frustrated and having trouble. In his conference we were told "Well, we don't have enough time to check every single kid's work". 
The school is putting a HUGE emphasis on a single math program, and in 3 years we've seen only 2 or 3 homework assignments that were not math.
I have a 2nd grader who doesn't know where Canada is. It's a 40 minute drive... but his classroom hasn't got a map posted and they don't offer geography lessons or discussions.
I am disappointed in the opportunities that were not offered to me as a public school student. I want my kids to have an education that can expand with their interests, instead of offering only what the teachers, budget and district deem important.


----------



## Celtic Fiddler

I was home schooled because I'm dyslexic and my school basically kept telling me I was stupid! Last laughs on them though I'm exactly where I wan't to be doing exactly what I want with my life. So far with no qualifications at all (GCSE's/ A Levels I don't know what the American equivalent is!)


----------



## MCJam

I just love to do things myself and cut out the middle man who really doesn't care about my life (or my children). I homestead to produce my own wholesome nourishment, I home church to have a personal relationship with my God and savior, and I home school to be with my children, enjoying their company and raise them up in the way THEY should go! I believe in Freedom. The freedom of all to live by their convictions. I would much rather work on the homestead producing what I need than leave every day to work at a horrible job to pay someone else to produce my food (most likely in a factory). Likewise I would rather educate my children myself than send them off to an institution who's main concern is passing common core tests, not teaching children to think for themselves and be problem solvers in the real world.


----------



## Sonshine

Like others here, my reasons are varied. I was advised by my DS's developmental specialist that his best chance in life would be for us to homeschool him. Public schools can not give the one on one that we can by homeschooling. Public schools are geared more for the way girls learn than boys, which is why there are so many boys being put on ADD/ADHD medications. Public schools teach kids to follow directions, but very rarely teach kids how to learn. Even before we adopted our DS we had decided to homeschool because we didn't like what we were seeing coming out of the public schools. It's an unnatural envirnment. Public schools cram all these kids from the same age group and same neighborhoods together, whereas with homeschooling our kids socialize with kids from all ages. I believe homeschooling better equips the kids for the real world.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I homeschooled my daughter because after completing 4th grade in the public school she needed more of an academic challenge than our small town school could provide. We homeschooled thru 8th grade and she chose to go to high school, though ultimately she kind of homeschooled there too, since she tool mostly online classes even though she had to go to school and sit in the library to do them.


----------



## Tiempo

Celtic Fiddler said:


> I was home schooled because I'm dyslexic and my school basically kept telling me I was stupid! Last laughs on them though I'm exactly where I wan't to be doing exactly what I want with my life. So far with no qualifications at all (GCSE's/ A Levels I don't know what the American equivalent is!)


There is no equivalent 

I was educated in the grammar school system that ended not long after I left in 1980. I hated every minute of it and if I had chosen to have children I would not want them subjected to that.

It was very Victorian, and not in a good way.


----------



## Tiempo

I don't have children, but now that I'm winding down my farrier career into gradual retirement I'm babysitting two boys one or two days a week who are home schooled.

They are home schooled because they are academically exceptional and none of the schools could keep up even though they live in a good school district and have a school for 'gifted' children right at the end of their street. They tried that school and the boys were still frustrated and not getting what they needed.

The eldest is 12 and has been in college math since he was 9, he taught himself to read literally when he was a baby from being read to, his parents realized he could already read when he started to talk.

The younger boy is 8 and is also way ahead, though differently.

They both adore history and mythology, they went on a family trip to Rome last summer and were in their element! So much so that they are returning in March

They are absolutely thriving with home based education. One Mom is a doctor, a specialist who heads her department and their other Mom is a Gross Anatomy professor in medical school who also heads her department so they also love medicine and biology.

They have tons of athletic interests, the younger boy in particular is an outstanding swimmer and trains 6 days a week without pressure, I think he would live at the pool is it were possible  They do martial arts, water polo and basketball amongst others.

They are simply a joy to take care of...it fascinates me to see kids so young think the way they do.


----------



## Goat Servant

We decided to homeshool our daughter when she was done with third grade. She would come home crying and cry often before.
Come to find out her teacher was ridiculing her in front of the class.
Our homeschooling years were great & she bloomed.
We belonged to a support group which sponsored different subjects & field trips.
Our son did ok in the system & was adamant about staying there. He was strong willed & would have put up a real fight had we forced it.
On another note we decided to enroll her in a christain school in the 8th grade.
That went over like a lead balloon. All the kids had grown up together, the cliques tight as a drum & no one tackled this issue.
I guess we instilled in her "self confidence" because a boy made fun of the huge zit on her face.
Now I didn't learn of this until very recently but she asked to be excused. On her way out as the teacher's back was turned she gave this boy both middle fingers. The other students laughed in support of her unchristian response. But I must admit I was proud of her.
I don't care who you are, but especially if you are raising your children to be godly you don't always know your good little Johnny who can recite scripture is being unkind to someone else.
Though my daughter was not and still is nota christain, she stood up for herself.


----------



## Annsni

lorian said:


> My youngest son was diagnosed with ADD, back in the day ('90). They wanted to put him on drugs so he could sit "quietly" in class.
> 
> No Way!
> 
> I knew he would be labeled for life and forced into a mold he didn't fit into, so it began..
> 
> I also wanted to teach him our values and weave spiritual teachings into his daily routine. I didn't want a totally secular and godless education for our son.
> 
> We had three more children after him, all homeschooled, never once setting foot in a institutionalized setting.
> 
> The results? Our oldest now works for Microsoft in Seattle, the second is in college (English major), the third is studying to be a midwife (clinicals in India!) and the fourth is in 4th grade.
> 
> Homeschooling works and we don't have a single regret, ever!


Wow! Almost my story too!! Except:

* It was my daughter who was diagnosed in 1st grade. "She needs one-on-one" they said but they couldn't provide it. I could.

* My second daughter went to kindy (half day) while I learned how to teach my child but she came home for 1st grade.

* Both of my big girls went to the public high school. My oldest needed to because by now she could manage her ADD on her own somewhat but she didn't around me. I was frustrated and didn't want to see her as a frustration but wanted to see her as my daughter. So she went to 9th grade and found her skill and talent in art. She did great in school and is now a certified art teacher, currently subbing while she's waiting to get into a school district. My second one went because she excelled in everything she did and was a bit prideful. A year in accelerated courses helped with that quite a bit. She's now a senior in college and will go to grad school next year for her doctorate in audiology. She's now an AMAZING people person!

* My next two came along 8 and 10 years after the first two so we have a gap. They have not yet gone to public school but my son will be heading there next year for 9th grade. He is VERY engineering oriented and our high school has some amazing opportunities that I think would benefit him. I'm not sure about your youngest yet (she's in 6th grade). She may stay home or she may go for 9th as well. I will have to evaluate when the time gets closer.

I love my children and I like them as well. My 13 year old son still snuggles with me and even in public. He's not afraid of not being cool. My girls have amazing people skills and my younger ones are developing theirs. It's been incredible to see and to be a part of this road with them. Watching them learn, making sure they are on task, learning with them - all of it is the most wonderful thing in the world. 

One other thing I learned is that my kids picked up a nasty attitude even in the low grades they went to. I didn't realize what it was with my oldest but when my second one went, I didn't like it at all and knew what it was - the socialization that they were getting. Everyone talks like it's a good thing - it's not. I'm proud of who my kids are because they are decent people, have not had to deal with a bully and have been able to mature at their own pace. I think homeschooling has been one of the best choices for our family we've ever made.


----------



## unregistered41671

All my kids are grown and have kids of their own. But if I had it to do over (wish there was a do-over button) I would home school. There are many reasons I would home school, but to point out just one, read this article about a little 6 yr old being suspended for kissing a classmate on the cheek. And the Admin defends the decision!! I would not want idiots like this teaching my children. 

Most of the home schooled kids I have seen are much better educated than public school.
http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/1...ment-of-little-boys-by-school-administrators/


----------



## cfuhrer

IndyGardenGal said:


> my oldest has had calls home because she doesn't respond as quickly as they'd like or move as fast through material.


That is the reason my parents chose to homeshool me, my younger sister was kind of along for the ride.

Both of us graduated early, both went to college and both got scholarships to cover all our expenses.

We could do double the work in the winter and have an earlier summer and later fall. We could take all day to do farm work and catch up school work after dark. If we wanted to focus on history one day and science the next we could.

Plus, we stayed away from the moral and social cesspool that was our public school district.

I would love to be a stay at home mom to my three year old but my husband and I are working like crazy to get our debt paid down so when it comes time I can stay home and homeschool him.

Personally, I don't like seeing a lot of the news stories I see coming out of the public school system. And, I did fine without it.


----------



## Wendy

I just have to say I am sorry so many of you had bad experiences with public schools. Our local school system is pretty good & I haven't had the problems a lot of you did. I think I'd homeschool too if I did.


----------



## ErinP

Tiempo said:


> They are simply a joy to take care of...it fascinates me to see kids so young think the way they do.


Keep an eye on those little suckers... lol 

Gifted kids at 9 and 12? You might end up with a propane-barrel submarine floated out into the farm pond, or a fort-on-a-stick, balanced on a single gate post and guy-wired with baling twine! 

They're getting to an age where their ingenuity and strength can start to keep up with their knowledge base and that can be an interesting combination...Especially for ag. kids who have access to all sorts of tools and "junk" that town kids don't!


----------



## ErinP

> I just have to say I am sorry so many of you had bad experiences with public schools.


Me too. 
I've worked in a dozen school systems over the years, and I have yet to find one that I wouldn't send my kids to. Some would meet their needs better than others, but it's not that the school itself would be _bad_. 
We homeschool because we have a kid who would be a hard fit no matter where he went to school. Bright kids with ADHD tend to flunk out. The statistics simply are not good and I refuse to let my kid become a statistic. But that's not any particular school's fault, it's the fault of group education. Some kids just do not do well as part of a group. They get lost.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I guess I still homeschool for political reasons. I do not like the attitude and thought process being taught in public schools. It is not the fault of the school district, but the fault of the government putting their noses where they don't belong and textbook writers haveing a "political agenda" - likely lobbied for by the government.

Originally I homeschooled because my son is a-typical in his learning. For example he learned to read very early but had to do it while jumping around. So a 5-1/2 yr old that read on a 2nd grade level while jumping around would NOT have gone over well in a classroom teaching letter sounds (our schools didn't teach reading till 1st grade back then). Even now, at 14, he can only sit and focus for 10-15 minutes before he needs to get up and "take a walk". I'm betting there is a nifty little label for all that.....but he's fine not knowing it.


----------



## shanzone2001

My DD is 13 and has always been in public school. She goes to a very small, very well-run school and loves the social interaction and extra-curricular activities.

My DS is 17 and has been homeschooled for the last 2 years. We go through a program where he meets with his adviser and she plan/grades his work. He was not making good choices so we pulled him from public school. Best thing we have ever done.

I have been teaching at a public school for 16 years. I would not send my own children to this particular school, but the schools out where we live (over an hour away) are really good.


----------



## Tiempo

> Gifted kids at 9 and 12? You might end up with a propane-barrel submarine floated out into the farm pond, or a fort-on-a-stick, balanced on a single gate post and guy-wired with baling twine


Ah, so you've met Sam (the younger)! 

He's had his plans for world domination laid out since he was 7 

I kid you not, that boy decided one day when he was 6 that everything he would say that day would be in haiku form and by heck he did it!


----------



## ErinP

> Ah, so you've met Sam (the younger)!


I'm _raising_ him.  Except at my house he's nearly 14 and so far, the submarine is still in the planning stages. lol


----------



## cindy-e

ErinP said:


> I'm _raising_ him.  Except at my house he's nearly 14 and so far, the submarine is still in the planning stages. lol


Boy can I relate, Erin and Tiempo! but I am also glad I live in an ag environment with lots or resources for them to put their hands on. Who knows what kind of trouble they would get into if they were bored! 

Currently the 12 y.o. is using "simple triangulation" to create a depth, current, and obstruction "sensor array" to "make it safe to navigate small flood waters in vehicles" for his robotics team (it is a thing for competition). This week he has augmented a section of the barn to keep it warm and insulated for his pet rabbit, insulated the drafty old house windows using left over greenhouse plastic, created a wooden basket on an elaborate pulley system that hides his "weapons" (stuff he as whittled from sticks) hidden in some very high trees, edited a movie that he made on the computer, painted and finely sanded the robot board (so that there would be no extra friction on the wheels of the bot negatively impacting his programs), figured out exactly how many pieces of wood we can burn per day to keep our winter heating bill at a certain monthly outgo (in terms of how much we paid for the wood), and come very near completing trigonometry, all in one week, after chores and school. Today, he told me that he was an elf, like from the Lord of the Rings trilogy, which he just read. He said, "men work for power, dwarves work for greed, but elves work for love of it and throw all of their knowledge into everything they make." So he has taken to hand crafting some rather beautiful wooden swords too! It's only Wednesday! Seriously, what do people do with kids like that "in town"? I shudder to think! His mind need to be active ALL the time, and it is better if his hands can be active right along with it.


----------



## ErinP

Buck fixed my pickup a few weeks ago. The CPS unit is a fairly easy replacement, but still... He's not quite _14_! lol
And we have a baling twine zip line stretching 500 feet or so between the fort-on-a-stick to the hill on the opposite side of the valley. It doesn't sag under a cat's weight, but he's under strict orders that he is NOT to send the cats down it!! :smack

But yesterday he discovered The Hour of Code...I hope he remembers the threat that he will have _no_ electronics if he screws up my computer. I vividly remember my little brother's joy when he found ResEdit, around 1989, and changed all the icon images on my mom's computer. lol


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Our reasons for homeschooling are kind of different. It wasn't because of academics or the school. The local public school is one of the best in the state, certainly the best in the area. The kids achieve and overachieve in many different areas at the school, academically, sports, scholarships, etc. Our family just didn't care about any of that. We just wanted to be together and learn together. We thought it kind of odd to send our son away for most of the day. Then, his time and attention at night was spent on more school work, most of it boring and repetitious. We just believed we had a better way to learn and live as a family.


----------



## Annsni

Interesting side note. I was talking to my daughter's ballet teacher and I mentioned my older daughter. "Was she homeschooled too?" She was. "I see such a difference in the homeschooled kids and I can sum it up in one word: respect." 

I thought that was interesting!


----------



## Guest

There are many reasons why we do, but the main one is it works for us. Our oldest daughter did go to public K and would come home crying. She started out excited to go and as the year progressed we saw her go from outgoing to becoming really shy and unsure. She would tell us she watched movies all day and other things that we felt was not in her best interest. She finished out K and then we started HS. She quickly returned to her normal self and we continued through 1st and 2nd. In 3rd grade she wanted to try public again. So we did, and halfway through the year she wanted to be HS again. She wasn't crying but was not happy.

Our middle daughter was HS K this year. Her birthday would not have allowed her to start K until next year and she was ready. She would have missed it by two weeks.

We feel our kids are exposed to more being HS. Our oldest is very science minded and it's great to not have to stay at whatever grade level the school would have her at. We were also hearing of incorrect information being taught. While some may have been small, it's better to teach them right in the beginning as that is the basis for later.

The school system we are in is really good to my understanding, HS just works better for us now. It will always be their choice later if they want to return to public. We also have them in other activities, they are not home all of the time. The HSers I have met, I was initially surprised at how well they were able to talk with adults and maintain eye contact. They are also confident in what they are saying.


----------



## BigM

We started out in the system. My oldest is special needs, my second is a gifted "good student" and my third has a genius level IQ. 

They wouldn't let our oldest out of the third grade because of the standard tests, they were stealing the money that should have been used for her services, and they repeatedly tried to bully, insult and belittle me into just going along with the program even though it wasn't best for her. I'm not that kind of parent, I'll go toe to toe with anyone, and did. There were several meetings where it was myself and 20-25 "higher ups" from the school system. I was told she outgrew her autism, I was told I was stifling her when I said she was not ever going to go to Harvard, I was told I was a bad parent because she wouldn't comply with their wishes, I was told her autism was my fault because I "probably feed her junk food". (We actually eat very little processed foods; a fact that her teacher at the time actually told the accuser.)

DS and DD2 were in the "gifted" class. They would give them a week's worth of work on Monday to work on at their own pace. DD spread it out so she would have class work in the morning, and free time in the afternoon. DS, however, would get all of his accomplished Monday morning and color or play (unapproved) video games the rest of the week. Ummm, noooo...

I started HSing DD1 even though I was told very sternly that "that is the worst possible thing you could do", and brought the other two home once I had a handle on it. It turned out to be the BEST possible thing we could have done.


----------



## ErinP

> DS and DD2 were in the "gifted" class. They would give them a week's worth of work on Monday to work on at their own pace. DD spread it out so she would have class work in the morning, and free time in the afternoon. DS, however, would get all of his accomplished Monday morning and color or play (unapproved) video games the rest of the week. Ummm, noooo...


I can't believe schools are still doing this. 
Aside from the kids who manage to stay on the ball long enough to get it done, then are goofing off the rest of the week, there are a LOT of gifted kids who don't have the executive function skills to keep themselves on task independently. 
...Hand them a packet of work on Monday and they'll have most of that packet left on Friday.


----------



## Marthas_minis

We're starting homeschool this summer. DS currently attends a small country school and we have been blessed with wonderful teachers. However, my son (he's 10) spent the entire school year reading novels while his teacher taught the rest of the students and he was still making A's. His teacher had absolutely no complaints except that he would read when he was supposed to be paying attention. 

The final catalyst was his 100% Math and 90% Reading scores on the achievement test the entire Texas public school system is up in arms about because it is supposedly highly difficult. My view of it is that he is not learning as much as he could and probably should be. Yes, he's doing well but how much better could he be doing if there weren't so many restrictions to content, breadth, and rate of learning? I wish there was an academic private school nearby but the closest one is at least an hour away. So, we are taking this summer to see how it works out. I'm more concerned with how I will handle it. If it works out, we'll continue on. If not, we're discussing with the school to allow DS to skip a grade.


----------



## cfuhrer

Marthas_minis said:


> However, my son (he's 10) spent the entire school year reading novels while his teacher taught the rest of the students and he was still making A's. His teacher had absolutely no complaints except that he would read when he was supposed to be paying attention.


Interesting fact: the part of the brain that processes auditory signals is in a different part of the brain than the other senses. That is how you can listen to an audio program while driving, baking, cleaning house, exercising, etc and still learn from it. Also how my sister and I could do homework with the tv on and still keep track of both the studies and what was on the television.



> My view of it is that he is not learning as much as he could and probably should be. Yes, he's doing well but how much better could he be doing if there weren't so many restrictions to content, breadth, and rate of learning?


:insert Common Core argument here:/rant.


----------



## chindian

I started looking at HS as an option when I was pregnant with my first child.
Reasons we considered it:
* We knew we were immigrating to the USA, and the US education system has a bad reputation out there.
*We liked the freedom HS would give us, to teach our kids whatever we wanted to teach them
*DH and I thought life would have been much cooler if WE had been homeschooled, and we wanted to give our kids that opportunity

Reasons we actually started HS:
*DS taught himself to read by age 3 and continued learning at an alarming rate - we knew he would be held back in a traditional school
*Sent DS to a Montessori school for 5 months and even they were controlling and condescending towards us as parents (child "should" be doing x/y/z, please try to control a/b/c)
*DH is not allowed to work now that we are in the US and can spend time HS'ing the kids

Reasons we will continue to HS:
*Spending time with our kids and introducing the world to them is a joy that I never want to give up
*Our kids are turning out just the way we had hoped
*My DS is now 6, he is learning computer programming and is on 4th grade level in math and language arts. He needs individual attention and the freedom to move as fast as he wants to, if he is ever going to reach his potential. Actually, the same goes for any child.
*We get to protect our kids from unwanted influences. I say this proudly even though many homeschoolers are judged for it. For example, we can protect them from bullying and meanness until they are socially mature enough to understand it and deal with it properly (it seems kids don't even need to be old enough to understand bullying before they start bullying). 

We can protect them from bad food and vending machines until they are old enough to make informed choices.
We can "protect" them from confusing religious messages until they have a solid spiritual grounding and can then discern our family's beliefs from other religious beliefs, and treat others' beliefs respectfully. 

Essentially, we instill in them our own values, without much outside interference, then show them alternatives - so they are protected but not sheltered.

A case in point: both kids were extremely curious about how babies are made. Although they are young, I decided to explain it to them in a manner consistent with our family values; being factual, trustworthy and non-judgmental, so they will always feel comfortable coming to me with those questions. On the other hand, a friend (8yo) of DS was introduced to actual porn by another friend - so confusing and shocking at such a young age. Doing it my "protective" way means my kids got the information the way I wanted them to get it.

In a nutshell, there is a glut of information out there. Homeschooling allows us, as parents, to be the filter for our kids, while we teach them the thinking skills needed to discern good information from bad information.


----------



## V-NH

A good metric of the worthiness of a public school is to find out how many teachers send their kids to school in your district. I am a public school teacher at an extremely good school and the majority of the staff buy houses in the town so their kids could go to such a great school district. I used to work in a very questionable district and no one I worked with had kids in the school.

Failing districts usually have very little to do with the teachers. Every school has a mix of great, average, and poor teachers just like every job field does. If you live in a town with a low tax base and widely available low income housing it is best that you homeschool your kids. When it comes to school districts, you absolutely do get what you pay for, but you also get what your neighbors pay for. I don't mean that more money in the school will improve student achievement. What I mean is that social problems (drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, behavioral disorders) follow poverty and the higher the poverty rate is within a given district, the more problems the school will have because schools are a reflection of their community. If there is a "bad part of town" remember that the kids from that part of town will be going to school with your kids and bringing all of the things that make that area bad to school with them.

One of the only benefits to living somewhere with high property taxes is that you get to avoid those problems.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

V-NH said:


> A good metric of the worthiness of a public school is to find out how many teachers send their kids to school in your district. I am a public school teacher at an extremely good school and the majority of the staff buy houses in the town so their kids could go to such a great school district. I used to work in a very questionable district and no one I worked with had kids in the school.
> 
> Failing districts usually have very little to do with the teachers. Every school has a mix of great, average, and poor teachers just like every job field does. If you live in a town with a low tax base and widely available low income housing it is best that you homeschool your kids. When it comes to school districts, you absolutely do get what you pay for, but you also get what your neighbors pay for. I don't mean that more money in the school will improve student achievement. What I mean is that social problems (drugs, violence, teen pregnancy, behavioral disorders) follow poverty and the higher the poverty rate is within a given district, the more problems the school will have because schools are a reflection of their community. If there is a "bad part of town" remember that the kids from that part of town will be going to school with your kids and bringing all of the things that make that area bad to school with them.
> 
> One of the only benefits to living somewhere with high property taxes is that you get to avoid those problems.




Not here. This area is all about bussing. Nevermind the social engineering that went on some 25+ years ago that now has million dollar homes backing up to crack houses ....if you choose to live in an area where you're paying high property taxes, you can bet your fanny those who are not are having their kids bussed into your precious neck of the woods. You can't earn your way into a good public school system here. Private school or homeschooling is your best bet.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I began homeschooling my children, due to my DS having Epilepsy and my DD being very gifted. I knew DS would be teased unmercefully and never fit in. DD would have to play down her intellect to fit in. As a gifted child, I actually hated school. It made no sense to me that it took twelve years to teach that body of so-called knowlege. I also knew what it was like to be smarter than most of my teachers. Some of them didn't like that one bit. I never fit in with the other children and matured much faster. It has only been recently that I understood why. It wasn't just intellect, it was personality, and mine isn't common. Turns out, I made a good call for both my children. They have unusual personalities, too.

My children had to be put in a public school, after my divorce. I had to work to support them. Neither of them benefited from attending public school, thought it was a real joke for an education system. Their opinions, mind you, came from being homeschooled by me. I taught them in a very unique fashion, literally challenging them both to achieve their absolute best. I put together the curriculum that far exceeded school standards (easy to beat). In addition, I used turn of the Century English Literature (all unabridged). There were classes I made up, that my DS and DD talk about to this day (no one else was being taught what they were). I taught them for 10 years.

DD is 26, is a Leasing Consultant, with a HS Diploma, and makes $50K per year. DS will be making that much or more with his latest position; he has a GED. Both are very creative, both excel in writing, and speak very well. DD is an Artist, Singer, Composer, Guitarist, and also licensed a Realtor. DS is very gifted at playing his electric guitar, Composes, and has a broadcaster voice. That is rather astonishing as he used to stutter when he was a little boy. I am very happy for them both. 

Both DS and DD have thanked me for homeschooling them. Just this past week, DD put her arm around me, looked down at me sweetly, and thanked me for such a wonderful childhood. She went on to tell me that she treasures the memories of homeschooling. I am grateful to be so close to them both. DD moved from CT back to WA, just to live near me. DS is currently living in CA, but plans to move back to WA to live near me, too.


----------



## hawgsquatch

Mandatory enforced acceptance of sexualization of children. I want to teach my kids about my views on sexuality and sexual orientation rather than have one forced down my throat. Why should a third grader be exposed to all of the gender choices and sexual orientations when they should be busy being kids. My kids should not be dating until they are starting to choose a mate. At that point they can decide who they are attracted to.


As an educator, I am convinced that education is no longer about the acquisition of knowledge, as much as it is about the enforcement of politically correct conformism.


----------



## Annsni

My son just started our local public high school, his first time ever in an official "school", having been homeschooled up to now. What did he say the second day of school? "They waste so much time!! I liked in homeschool that we could just move on but in school, it's so slow!!" :hair But he does love his small engines class!


----------



## vancom

We are homeschooling our youngest, now 16. Her first year, last year, was a rough start. Why do we do it? We pulled her out of high school after watching her start in with rough groups, getting into trouble, and generally learning crap. She has a slight learning disability, having come to live with me at age 3 from Guatelama, and the high school left her behind in her classroom structure. We decided we could do a better job, and homeschooling has been good for her. She is not a self-starter so we have had to really structure her learning, but she has said she does NOT want to go back to the high school. She has had to learn self-control, pacing and has the desire to learn. We doubt that she will attend college, but she will have a good grasp on the basics, and will make into adulthood safe and sound. That makes it all worth it.


----------



## nosedirt

Ed Mashburn started this thread with the statement that he was thankful he did not have to home school his children. That is sad and I feel sorry for him that he doesn't understand that those of us who home school are extremely fortunate. Fortunate to have the experience of watching our children learn. Anywho here are my thoughts...
Our two oldest were in public school. A supposedly good school in a good part of town. They were making all As, but we were disappointed that they could get straight As and not know things they should have for their ages. We pulled them out and haven't looked back. Other reasons...I don't like the government being in charge of teaching my children. I don't like total strangers having such a great influence on my children. 
People always worry that my children aren't being socialized. Hey, that's the point. If I fail at educating my children, I will still do better than the State. Now that we have gone down this path (20+ yrs) I am horrified to think that at five years old, I turned my children out of the house to be under someone else's control for eight or more hours a day. I don't think we have done too poorly. Our son is a Mining Engineer, oldest daughter is an Elementary School Teacher and also a Medical Assistant. Next daughter is a stay at home Mom and is also a trained Medical Assistant. Daughter number three is putting herself through college while also managing a restaurant. The Twins are 13 but are doing fine. Some home schoolers make the mistake of thinking their children are geniuses because they home school. My children are just regular, normal, average children who got an above average education. 
As far as social skills, my children get along with all they meet. They can carry on conversations with all ages but generally gravitate to older folks because they think other kids are immature. Good kids come out of public school also, but why take the chance. Think of the time you lose being with your kids. I want my wife and I to be the major influences on our children, not people who do not, cannot love my children the way I do. Finally, God gave me those kids, not the teacher, not the State, but me. I will be their teacher.
Nosedirt


----------



## HickorySyrups

We home school to make sure our children get an excellent education, and we feel the best way to make that possible is with home schooling. 

Also the government run schools only exist as a last resort for when parents are unwilling or incapable of educating their own children.


----------



## Wendy

> Also the government run schools only exist as a last resort for when parents are unwilling or incapable of educating their own children.


Statements like this are what makes HS parents look bad. The attitude that if you HS you are somehow better than those of us that send our kids to public school. I know all HS parents aren't this way & those of us that choose public school also feel we are making the right choice for our kids. Our local school system is great. I have a son that is a freshman at MIT right now with a full scholarship. I give our school credit for helping him get there. 

Please refrain from making such broad statements about people that choose public school. I do not want this turned into a debate about which is better. We all have our reasons for choosing the education for our kids that we do. You can still turn out well rounded, polite, well behaved, God loving kids if they go to public school. 

Homeschooling doesn't mean you are a better parent. I am just as involved with my kids as you are with yours & I love my kids just as much as you love yours.


----------



## ErinP

Didn't we already address this attitude LAST YEAR? :hand:

Edited to add: Ah yes, it was on page one.


----------



## HickorySyrups

Wendy said:


> Statements like this are what makes HS parents look bad. The attitude that if you HS you are somehow better than those of us that send our kids to public school. I know all HS parents aren't this way & those of us that choose public school also feel we are making the right choice for our kids. Our local school system is great. I have a son that is a freshman at MIT right now with a full scholarship. I give our school credit for helping him get there.
> 
> Please refrain from making such broad statements about people that choose public school. I do not want this turned into a debate about which is better. We all have our reasons for choosing the education for our kids that we do. You can still turn out well rounded, polite, well behaved, God loving kids if they go to public school.
> 
> Homeschooling doesn't mean you are a better parent. I am just as involved with my kids as you are with yours & I love my kids just as much as you love yours.


Wendy I can understand how you may take the statement offensively, since I did not go into detail, how you took the statement is not the way it was intended. That statement wasn't about debate, attitude, or what's the best parenting choice. For many people I have no doubts they feel public schooling is best for them, because they may feel incapable of educating their children to the degree of the public schooling or they may feel capable of it but unwilling to do it. So in those cases it's a positive choice to go with what someone feels is best. I'm not stating this as a bad thing.

I feel capable of educating my own children to above the degree of the public schools in our area, and I'm willing to shape my life around improving my ability to do that. It's not a debate of who's a better parent at all, it's simply my reason for home schooling.


----------



## nosedirt

Don't know that I disagree with HickSyr toatally, but I don't think I would word it that way. What has to be remembered by all is that public school does not guarantee a good education. But neither does home school. If I understand correctly, Wendy and Erin are teachers so they could affirm this. When parents get involved with the child's education, the child stands a better chance at success. That is true in both home school and public school. 
With that being said, it's hard to listen to someone who has never eaten fresh, home grown vegetables tell about how wonderful the vegetables are that are grown on corporate farms 1000 miles away from the table. But not everyone has the opportunity to eat those fresh, homegrown vegetables. So I don't want to condemn someone who lives in a 450 sq foot apartment in New York City for not eating fresh veggies. But I will say that if you have a few acres out in he country, grow some fresh vegetables and you will never buy them from Walmart again. But if you still chose to buy the cheap, tasteless stuff, that's your choice. But don't condemn me for liking the fresh, home grown tomatoes and green beans that I worked so hard to raise.

Bottom line, which ever you chose, you as the parent must be totally involved. That vegetable garden won't grow by itself.


----------



## ChristieAcres

vancom said:


> We are homeschooling our youngest, now 16. Her first year, last year, was a rough start. Why do we do it? We pulled her out of high school after watching her start in with rough groups, getting into trouble, and generally learning crap. She has a slight learning disability, having come to live with me at age 3 from Guatelama, and the high school left her behind in her classroom structure. We decided we could do a better job, and homeschooling has been good for her. She is not a self-starter so we have had to really structure her learning, but she has said she does NOT want to go back to the high school. She has had to learn self-control, pacing and has the desire to learn. We doubt that she will attend college, but she will have a good grasp on the basics, and will make into adulthood safe and sound. That makes it all worth it.


My DS had to be taught self-disciple and with his seizure condition coupled with a learning disability, made it very challenging. However, interesting fact to share with you... Testing confirmed he had a low IQ as a teen. Now, consider this is the same young man earning over $50K per year as a Leasing Consultant in CA (only a GED without any college). He may end up attending college. More notable? My so-called low IQ DS grew up to blossom into a highly intelligent young man with multiple gifts. Please encourage her to pursue a good healthy passion and regularly tell her she can do anything she sets her mind to (that is what I did with my DS). It can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Wendy

Just wanted to say I am not a teacher. Not a licensed one anyway. I didn't even graduate. However, I was a straight A student & am self taught in numerous things. I pass this info on to my children. Just because I send my kids to public school does not mean I am not teaching them. I teach them the important things like gardening, canning, butchering, building, etc. Book learning I leave to someone else.


----------



## ErinP

Well I am a certified teacher and I see the value of both homeschool *and* public education. In fact I have my "vegetables" growing in BOTH places and I can say that my different kids are both thriving in their different gardens. :shrug:


----------



## Annsni

HickorySyrups said:


> Wendy I can understand how you may take the statement offensively, since I did not go into detail, how you took the statement is not the way it was intended. That statement wasn't about debate, attitude, or what's the best parenting choice. For many people I have no doubts they feel public schooling is best for them, because they may feel incapable of educating their children to the degree of the public schooling or they may feel capable of it but unwilling to do it. So in those cases it's a positive choice to go with what someone feels is best. I'm not stating this as a bad thing.
> 
> I feel capable of educating my own children to above the degree of the public schools in our area, and I'm willing to shape my life around improving my ability to do that. It's not a debate of who's a better parent at all, it's simply my reason for home schooling.


I agree that this sort of thinking is not helpful in the discussion of homeschooling vs. public schooling. This is my 18th year of homeschooling - but my kids attend the public high school for different reasons for each of them. I obviously feel perfectly capable of homeschooling and feel that they get a better education at home but I appreciate my local public school for the opportunities it offers my children in one location. It is just like utilizing homeschool or online classes in my opinion. Just because my son is attending the high school doesn't mean that he is no longer being homeschooled because at this point in his education, a lot of what he was learning was self-taught or "others" taught (online classes) anyway. 

Sending my children to the public high school after 9 years of being at home has done a few things:

* Taught one of my children the discipline of working within a more chaotic environment. She has ADD and even a dustball would distract her at home. In school, she worked very hard with the teachers to overcome this aspect of her personality and was able to succeed, thus being able to prepare for college .... and to eventually graduate from college with an art education degree and become a certified teacher for grades K-12.

* Taught another of my children that she's NOT the top dog. She learned that there is always someone who is smarter than you or better than you and that bit of pride you hold on to needs to be tempered. She had some wonderful teachers that fed into her life and encouraged her - and she's now a doctoral student in audiology.

* It taught my children that there are really great people in the world and really icky people in the world and that mom isn't always there to help you through dealing with them. 

* It allowed other wonderful adults to mentor my children and helped them to realize when someone is just not being helpful and to use the skill of respectful sorting of outside influences.

* It taught them to stand up when things are wrong and to be strong in the face of adversity.

* Now that my son is in school, he is learning that those papers that the teacher says has to be in on time really DO have to be in on time. He's learning about small engines. He's realized that he really DOES have an engineering gene in him and that the school has the most amazing opportunity for kids like him to leave high school having had almost a college education, having even worked in the engineering field as an intern in a few years!

I appreciate public school for what it is: an imperfect way of teaching our children. I appreciate homeschooling for what it is: an imperfect way of teaching our children. I wouldn't ever trade the many years I've been with my children educating them but I'm also not dumb enough to think that I'm the only one who can pour knowledge into a child. I homeschooled for reasons beyond education. They can get an education anywhere. It's the social, emotional and spiritual aspects that I kept them home for.


----------



## Trainwrek

We have a baby on the way ( first one ) and we have already made the decision to homeschool. Our reasons are really a statement about the efficacy of conventional education. If you take a poll of all the HS graduates you come in contact with in a day, you'd find that most of us come out of 12 years of schooling and what do we remember? Basic math, reading and writing. A few odd facts here and there that really have no functional use to us in real life. Most everything of use that we learn in life, we learned outside of school.

That is an abysmal excuse for 12 years worth of education. The point of education is supposed to be to prepare children for life...so we do it by locking them away from real life for twelve years? Make no mistake, conventional schooling is a prison;



> A prison, according to the common, general definition, is any place of involuntary confinement and restriction of liberty. In school, as in adult prisons, the inmates are told exactly what they must do and are punished if they do not comply. Actually students in school must spend more time doing exactly what they are told to do than is true of adults in penal institutions. Another difference, of course, is that we put adults in prison because they have committed a crime, while we put children in school because of their age!


 -Peter Gray ( Free to Learn )


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Good afternoon to all- I have read the responses to my original question so many months ago with great interest. Even though I am retired, I still am interested in how kids are educated.
For those who choose to educate your kids at home where you can keep a close eye on what they are doing and learning- that seems to work for a lot of you. For those who choose to send your kids to public school- I already know that works well for a lot of kids, too.
Now, purely to express my personal experience. My kids and I had the best of both worlds. Our kids attended the same small rural schools we taught in all the way through their school years. When they graduated and went off to college, it was the happiest days of their lives because now they could go to school and not have both Mom and Dad right there on campus to hear about all misbehavior and late work and so on. So we had many of the advantages of homeschooling that I have read about on this thread.
Now- I would like to respond to many of the complaints I have read about the public schools and how some parents disagree with what is taught and about many of the regulations and restrictions and how public school is a "prison".
Friends, the public schools did not choose to be this way. I agree that much time is wasted in public school- that's because public school must see that ALL students are being educated as fully as possible. Sometimes that means the fast learners are bored because slow learners need more time to do the work. The public schools could teach as much and as fast and at as high a level as anywhere else in the world IF we didn't bother to try and educate all of our kids. But we don't do that. The public schools take what climbs down off the bus and we do what we can with them.
And as far as school being a prison- the schools did not choose that atmosphere either. But when people bring guns to school, and when kids bring neighborhood and family fights to school to settle them, and when we have to guarantee that before anything else happens, the kids are safe and secure at school- well, that doesn't allow a whole lot of flexibility in a lot of cases.
Most of the problems- and there are no doubt about it God's plenty of problems in the public school- the great majority come not from the schools themselves but from politicians and lawyers who find it much easier to dictate what someone else will do rather than doing it themselves.
Sorry to be so verbose, but I have truly enjoyed the responses from my online friends on this topic- thank you all for caring enough to respond- most enlightening.
good afternoon to all- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Ohio dreamer

ed mashburn said:


> the great majority come not from the schools themselves but from politicians and lawyers who find it much easier to dictate what someone else will do rather than doing it themselves.



amen!


----------



## scwit

Well I haven't actually started yet, but we just pulled DS, 11, out of 6th grade. Due to the incompetence of the special needs staff and what I am finding out to be new policies in our school district. He has autism and is diagnosed ASD. He is not up to grade level but we knew that. What everyone failed to tell us is that the district has decided that if they can't do all their work by themselves and keep up in 6th grade they are pulling them off diploma track. What a raw deal and what the heck are the aides getting paid for? Our DS just happens to be very mechanical and interested in electrical circuits etc...He does have sensory problems which include but are not limited to delayed processing of verbal information. We thought he had until high school to get caught up. Obviously the school district has made changes which are not going to facilitate that and so I am quitting my job in the schools as a Title One Aide (tutoring K-1st grade) and my subbing so I can homeschool.

Our DD is 12 and in 7th grade, we are not pulling her out she is very social and has figured out how to take the standardized tests so she is quite successful. I am somewhat inclined to think she will change her tune if any of her friends get pulled into other districts etc...

It is very frustrating to have to quit my job because no one felt it important to tell us about the policy changes. I could have just started the school year clean with him and avoided all the hassles.


----------



## greatlakesmom

I have two children in public school and one who is home schooled. We began home school for the one child because the fifth grade teacher abused her. She has sensory processing disorder and the teacher couldn't deal with her. DD was frozen in a sensory reaction one day. The teacher described her as "a sack of potatoes". The teacher grabbed the teacher next door, they each took an arm and dragged our daughter the equivalent of four classroom's length to the office. That was the last time our daughter was in that teacher's class, and she was "highly offended" when we told her we would begin home schooling.

Let me say that I am a teacher, I chose to quit work when the children were on the way. My father taught. Half of my family is/was a teacher. I understand the public school side of it. The public school situation works best when the kids fit a general norm. If my daughter had remained in public school, they probably would have ended in labeling her emotionally impaired and her academic choices would have been limited.

In some ways, she was/is impaired by sensory processing disorder. Home school has been a bit of a roller coaster, but it has allowed us to let her learn in an environment which is comfortable for her. She hated school. It was always too loud, even with ear protection. Kids picked on her, gossiped about her, and even spat on her one day - that's not the socialization she needs. 

We pulled our daughter out of the public system half way through fifth grade, and now she is a freshman. She is enjoying school (wanted to start in July, but we keep her on the same schedule as her siblings), she's able to study extra areas of interest (she studies animal anatomy, medical terminology, is reading a college oceanography text as an elective, etc.), and she is gaining ever increasing control over her sensory issues and confidence in herself.

Our other two are in public school because it's currently working for them. We do, however, monitor what they are studying and reading, and go to bat for them when needed.


----------



## Sunbee

We've been home educating ever since the kids were born. Last spring we had our eldest tested, he was then eleven. The testers were a doctoral student and supervising professor at the local university's psychology department. They seem to have enjoyed the process. The results were that our eldest, at eleven, was capable of college sophomore math and post-doc level English. Right there, that's why we home school. I've chatted with the local school district. They have nothing to offer kids like our eldest: he's the sort of kid they recommend parents pull out and home school. He's not ready for college: he's not mature enough to write down the homework he needs to do. He needs the supervision of a middle school kid. But academically, he's capable of university work. One reason we had him tested exhaustively is that we've had teachers of his extracurricular activities ask frequently if he's ADHD. The answer was conclusively not. He's just bored by the way they explain and give directions for normal middle school kids. The testers were amazed that he both passed the ADHD test and kept track of his score as he went.


----------



## beenaround

Ed Mashburn said:


> good evening to all- I'm Ed Mashburn- I just joined this online group- very interesting and informative people.
> I am a retired teacher- 39 years was enough for me- and I have very little personal contact with the whole home-schooling thing. Purely out of personal curiosity, I'd like to know why you chose to homeschool. I know why I would have educated my own kids at home- thankfully, I never had to- but I would like to know your thoughts.
> thanks very much, and I look forward to reading your ideas.


Love.

Home schooled 5, 3 graduated, 2 almost. 

There is a large network of home schooled families round here. Whenever I'm around the kids I see why. 

If I ever get the nod to be invited in to the political forum I'll be able to share more on why government education isn't the answer, just a solution to a problem home schooled families avoid altogether.

In years of late the powers that be have pushed for new school buildings, the funding of these buildings being laughable. The mantra being, pass local levies and the state will match dollar for dollar. The minions cheered and the majority passed the levies. The absurdity being they believed the state contribution was some how from another planet when the people who voted yea also paid the states portion.

Having said this and while trying to educate the minions one woman ranted and raved about the condition of the building she sent her lovelies to claiming it was nothing more than a dungeon.

To which I asked


Why were you sending you little dears off to a dungeon everyday?

I would ask, why you didn't home school?


----------



## siberian

Just wondering, Graduate 5 and almost 2. Isn't that a 60% graduation rate?


----------



## ErinP

I'm going to guess the almost 2 are still in high school


----------



## beenaround

ErinP said:


> I'm going to guess the almost 2 are still in high school


You must be a home schooler.  When the 2 left move on to higher education I expect them to do just as well as their siblings.


----------



## rosehaven

FREEDOM

GOD BLESS


----------

